# Do You Love Hoyt Salena Or Hoyt Rintec?



## *Hoyt*Shooter* (Dec 29, 2006)

i love my new Hoyt Selena the best! 
its a great shot and a powerful bow. 
its an all around great bow to shoot in competition!

-JB


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

I actually shoot a Protec! Iwanted the pink selena but my hubby said he didnt like the powder coating maybe 2008 will have a new bow for me


----------



## jdm42464 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Love the Selena!!!*

I have the new hot pink Selena....love it!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

jdm42464 said:


> I have the new hot pink Selena....love it!


I would LOVE to see pics!!!


----------



## *Hoyt*Shooter* (Dec 29, 2006)

*Hoyt Selena*

i shoot a Jet Black Hoyt Selena! its so awsome!!! i love it!!!

it has a costom built bar with an easy turn stabilizer lock. (its cool)

2 stabilizing rods. (1 in front and 1 in back)

its at 32 D/W and 26 D/L. (easy to pull back)


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I love my Rintec XL! Fast, quiet, took 2 deer with it this past fall in the first month of owning it (both pass through shots). Want to shotot a little 3D with it this year. Now if I could have afforded it, would have gone with the Selena. We'll see what Hoyt comes out with in a couple more years.


----------



## *Hoyt*Shooter* (Dec 29, 2006)

*Hoyt*



turkeygirl said:


> I love my Rintec XL! Fast, quiet, took 2 deer with it this past fall in the first month of owning it (both pass through shots). Want to shotot a little 3D with it this year. Now if I could have afforded it, would have gone with the Selena. We'll see what Hoyt comes out with in a couple more years.


so true! i had a Hoyt Rintec and it was awsome! right, very quiet. as is the Selena. 

i still love the Selena but the rintec was a great first bow. i started shooting last year around february. with the Rintec i was shooting 200's in competition. now with the Selena im shooting 286's in competition!

im really happy to shoot Hoyt bows. Hoyt is my all time favorite archery company.

however, the Rintec didnt fall forward very easy after a shot. thats the only fall back of the Selena!

everytime you shoot it, it falls forward after the shot! (it does for me anyway)

anyone with a Selena, does your bow fall forward too? or is it just me?

anyway, yeah, Hoyt is always comming out with new bows all the time! i guess thats one of the great things about Hoyt!

also, im going to try to get sponcored by Hoyt so if anyone has any info or help they could give me, just PM me about it please!

thanks everyone!

-JB


----------



## *Hoyt*Shooter* (Dec 29, 2006)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Neither, I shoot an Ultramag


----------



## *Hoyt*Shooter* (Dec 29, 2006)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## Hayseedcaver (Jan 15, 2006)

*re*

What about the good ol' Sierra tec?


----------



## *Hoyt*Shooter* (Dec 29, 2006)

*yeah*

yeah thats true.


----------



## archerygirl4 (Jan 29, 2007)

i just got my hoyt selena in riptide blue and love it!!!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

They are both great starter bows for women or kids. I have a Hoyt Sierratec, which is now the Salena. I love the bow. It was my first good bow. It is now only used as my hunting bow. It wasn’t fast enough for me to do 3D’s with. Just my two cents but once you get serious about spots, if that is what you are into, you should try the 38 Ultra or 38 Pro or the elite series.


----------



## monroeboykin (Jun 15, 2005)

I just got my wife her first bow. She got the new hot pink selena and she loves it!!


----------



## Angela (Oct 19, 2006)

Hayseedcaver said:


> What about the good ol' Sierra tec?


I just got a brand new Sierra Tec, can't wait to start shooting this spring!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

*Pink selena*

I still would love if someone could post pics of their pink selena I want t ocheck the color out the web and books are always so untrue to the colors
Thanks if anyone can!


----------



## *Hoyt*Shooter* (Dec 29, 2006)

*Cool Hoyt Bows*

you all have some great bows. i hope all the girls/women/ladies keep up the good shootin! keep up all the good work and i encourage you all to keep shooting everyday!

the old saying is true! 

*practice makes perfect!*

-JB


----------



## TnLadyHunter (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh I love my Selena!!!! I have shot alot of bows geared toward women and the Selena is the top of the line Women's bow on the market.


----------



## *Hoyt*Shooter* (Dec 29, 2006)

*true, true*

yeah. it would almost have to be the top of the line with so many people buying it! i love it too.

-JB


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I love both! I have a Rintec for my hunting bow and the Selena (new pink one) for my 3-D bow... I have to honestly say though I am more accurate with my Selena. I just got it and in the past I have used my Rintec for 3-D. They are both awesome bows in my opinion!!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

DCH3K said:


> I still would love if someone could post pics of their pink selena I want t ocheck the color out the web and books are always so untrue to the colors
> Thanks if anyone can!



Christina, I will take pics of my pink Selena and post them. I will tell you the color is deceiving in the Hoyt book!! When I ordered it, I was thinking it was going to be the color in the book, boy when I got it, the color is totally different!!!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

As promised Shannon, here are the pics of my new Pink Hoyt Selena...


----------



## pjfrompa (Nov 19, 2006)

*new selena*

Can't wait!!! I currently shoot a saphire and was going to order the selena. Got a big surprise on saturday at the local shop. They had a crimson red one hanging there for "some lady who hadn't picked it up yet". I asked to check it out and after about 15 minutes was told to pick out a rest - surprise - early birthday present (birthday is not til July). My sweetie picked it up last night while I was at work. Won't get a chance to shoot it til the weekend. Will let everyone know how it is after the weekend.


----------



## pjfrompa (Nov 19, 2006)

*Love it*

It is great - very smooth and fast. I have been shooting in the basement at 10yds. Hitting 290's. Can't wait to get out and shoot field and hunter with it.

In fact we also got a green fusion one just like it for the better half for outdoors.


----------

